# Zwei Netzwerke trotz verschiedener IP und Submasken verbinden?



## dsolianyi (29. April 2005)

Hallo!

Vor einiger Zeit wusste ich das ja noch, jetzt weiss ich das leider nicht mehr.

Ich hab' zwei Netzwerke: 192.168.0.x und 192.168.1.x ich möchte diese Netze durch
einen Router (D-Link 614+) verbinden. 192.168.0.x ist bereits durch einen Switch an
den Router angeschlossen. Nehmen wir mal an, ich schliesse auch das zweite Netz
so an. Was muss ich dann in dem Router einstellen, damit alle PC's sich aus einem
Netzbereich die anderen PC's aus dem anderen Netzbereich kennen?

Danke!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Julian Maicher (29. April 2005)

Das musst du am Router garnicht einstellen.
Jeder Client in den beiden Netzwerken muss den Router als Standartgateway haben.


----------

